#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Get your best friend back

## goswami kumar

*Steps*


 1
*Always smile and your pain might just  manage to go away*. 2
*Give your friend space*. Your friend  won't like when you get too close or bump into him or her. 3
*Walk up to your friend in a nice and  kind way and describe how you feel*. Maybe your friend will understand and  fix what he or she is doing. 4
*Apologize for whatever you might have  done to cause this*. 5
*Ask to be friends again, but don't yell  and pout if your friend says no*! Just try to forget about it and let your  friend think it over. 6
*Tell them you love them and also say  that you miss him or her*. Show that you care. 7
*If it was something your friend did  instead of you, don't worry*. If it was a true friend he or she will come and  ask to be your friend again


*Tips*


Be calm and controlled when you consult your old friend. Tears and anger  will not help at all and will just make your friend stressed and angry too.If you are really torn, consult another trusted person, like your favorite  teacher or a parent. That person will provide you with additional ideas and  approaches, but make sure you don't tell every last detail, and try to relate it  to something else. The person you tell might get involved and take control,  which will be uncomfortable for both of you and your former friend will hate you  even more.Continue to be polite and courteous, even if your friend declines your  gracious offer, as this will make your lost friend respect you and, in time,  possibly make your friend realize that he or she has made a mistake. This does  not mean you should hang around, twiddling your thumbs until your friend comes  around. Go find some new friends to help you through!If you are having a hard time getting the courage to walk up and talk to  your friend, calm down a little bit. Haven't you guys been there for each other?  You know how your friend acts. If he or she gets too stressed by your bugging,  then back off for awhile. Getting back a friend is a slow process; you have to  be patient and understand it from their point of view.If you feel like your friend doesn't want to be forced into your friendship  again, go to another group and look very happy. That way your friend will wish  he or she was there to make more memories with you.Be patient, persistant, caring, and loving.Make sure your friend knows you are still thinking of them, even though you  are trying to give them space.Don't argue. Remember the reason why you broke friends, if it's you in the  wrong say sorry, but don't if your friend did the wrong thing and made you  fight.Find other friends, maybe? See if you can break into a kind, caring group of  people, and wait for your best friend to come back! She could join the group  you've been hanging out while she was angry with you, if it doesn't cause many  complications.Dont tell them your gay or Bi-sexual


* Warnings*


Do not push your friend either way! He or she will resent you for that and  adamantly refuse to be friends again!Do not go around bad-mouthing him or her or telling your peers every last  detail. This will make things complicated for everyone.If you are still in school, do not get an adult involved. This will lead to  your best friend getting even more angry with you.Never sound petulant or jealous when confronting your friend.Don't cling to your best friend. Give your friend room to think it  over.Don't cry in front of your friend. Your friend might think you're a wimp.  (This one is more person-specific because some people like to see that the lost  friendship is effecting the person. Sometimes hiding your pain from a friend can  make your friend think that you're unaffected by the loss and make the other  person give up on trying to make the friendship work.)See how your best friend reacts to your kind side. Show it more often, it  could just tip her over the edge and make you mates again.





  Similar Threads: Friend !! A simple friend and a real friend Be a best friend friend for life How To Find Who UnFriend Me From The Friend List

----------

